# Time lapse build of an F/A-18 Super Hornet



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 10, 2009)

A time lapse video of an F/A-18 Super Hornet being built.

Time lapse: F/A-18 Super Hornet being built from start to finish | DVICE

The model builders should find it interesting...


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 11, 2009)

That was cool WC, thank you for posting!!!!!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 11, 2009)

Cool find, Wheelsup!


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 11, 2009)

Pretty cool!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 11, 2009)

Glad you liked it.
It reminded me of building a model with all the hand building being used.
From what I could tell almost nothing was automated.


Wheels


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 11, 2009)

Interesting! Thanks for posting.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 13, 2009)

Glad you liked it Gnomey.
I saw a discovery or history channel program where they were building a Chinook helicopter and they were hand built too.
So it should not have surpised me how little automation was being used but it did.


Wheels


----------

